# How to find the % of the blocked Client/Server Application Attacks



## young moist (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi,
I'm trying to do a small work in comparing some brands of security appliances such as Fortinet and Checkpoint.

I already found some important info about both Checkpoint https://www.checkpoint.com/downloads/product-related/comparison-chart/appliance-comparison-chart.pdf and Fortinet https://www.fortinet.com/content/dam/fortinet/assets/data-sheets/Fortinet_Product_Matrix.pdf

But after doing a quick search on the internet, i found that there is another relevant comparison i can do, which is the % of the blocked Client/Server Application Attacks that each brand product mitigate. ( Next Generation Firewall Vendors - Comparison of Features )

My question is: Is there any website where i can find more information about this topic? Or is there any way in which i can calculate it?

Thanks for the help, 
young moist


----------

